# [Sat 1st Oct 2011] Lambeth Open 2011 (SW2 2JH)



## timothysutton1 (Aug 9, 2011)

On the first weekend of October 2011 the creative community of the Borough will be opening their studios, homes  and work spaces to the public. Artists and crafts people from the South Bank to Streatham Vale, Clapham High Street to Herne Hill, will be showcasing a fantastic range of creative skills including painting, print making, photography, ceramics, glass making, mixed media, and much, much more. Visitors will be able to see inside the artist's studios and exhibition spaces for a unique personal insight into the individual creative processes. It's a great way to discover the hidden creative gems too often hidden in our neighbourhoods. See web site for venue details *www.lambethopen.com*


----------

